# Campers, pop-ups, tear drops, motor homes, let's see some pictures



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Iam sure theirs people on here that camp. So let's see some pictures of your rv's, campers, and tents.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

This was #5 camper trailers we have in 16 years of travel and it was #3 Ford trucks. It only 2 years old and we are replace that f250 with 2011 F250.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

That's nice! I only have a tent but it's decent size, even has a pet den.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like to much weight for that truck.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

WIPensFan;1027934 said:


> Looks like to much weight for that truck.


:laughing: You grew up with Chevy trucks.

Honest it pull ok expect serious hill in Ohio that were like 25-30% grade It private street that nobody know until they check camping ground.

gear in axle is 3.73 with V10 it ok.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not questioning the ability to pull it, I'm questioning the rear end sag! That's not exactly ideal. Should be more level.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It not truck. It went low when hook camper about 3-4" 

It gravel that not level it about 5% grade up


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;1027935 said:


> :laughing: You grew up with Chevy trucks.
> 
> Honest it pull ok expect serious hill in Ohio that were like 25-30% grade It private street that nobody know until they check camping ground.
> 
> gear in axle is 3.73 with V10 it ok.





Milwaukee;1027937 said:


> It not truck. It went low when hook camper about 3-4"
> 
> It gravel that not level it about 5% grade up


I'm having trouble believing your grade %'s. That gravel looks pretty flat compared to things around it. And a 30% hill I think would be a bit much.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow 7 posts and only 1 picture :crying:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Make that 2 pictures.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark13;1027952 said:


> I'm having trouble believing your grade %'s. That gravel looks pretty flat compared to things around it. And a 30% hill I think would be a bit much.


It not flat.

it strange campground. They start at bottom then have #2 floor so gravel is grade 5%. Camera don't show correct.

30% is 1 street in farm in OHIO We make it was like 100 feet long. Quit talk about our campers. Show your campers.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

our 32 footer, and yes the truck was sagging, it was full of wood, and we didnt hook the leveling bars up correctly when we did it.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Only picture I have of my 40ft camper


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Well if size matters.........Ill lose!!!!:crying:

Its not the size that matters its how well you can back it in the site


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mark13;1027962 said:


> Make that 2 pictures.


was this the end result of you decided on what vehicle to purchase next and to move out of home or not?:laughing: jk


----------



## 502monte (Nov 26, 2009)

Old travel trailer 33' 1999 Fleetwood Mallard, new to us fifth wheel also 33' 2006 Gulf Stream Canyon Trail


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Well iam glad none of you guys have one of those huge rv's that have 2 plasmas a fireplace and evrything thing else, it just isint camping, cuz the only time you see the people is when there walking there dog. Camera are nice though, but nothing like a tent! Only problem is the cots hurt the back after 2 days of sleeping on it


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

deere615;1028254 said:


> was this the end result of you decided on what vehicle to purchase next and to move out of home or not?:laughing: jk


That there's an R.V.

Ya, I couldn't decide on what I wanted for my next vehicle so I figured I'd just go all out and get that R.V. and and it would cover all my needs. 



ajslands;1028359 said:


> Well iam glad none of you guys have one of those huge rv's that have 2 plasmas a fireplace and evrything thing else


Some family friends have one like that, its pretty sweet.  
I'll see if I can grab a pic of it sometime.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Heres mine*

I bought this last year for my wife and (we only got to use it once before we put it away) I it's plenty big enough for the two of us. It was for sale for $5200.00 the lady could not sell It and I ended up getting it for $2500.00 cash, she really wanted to get rid of it so she could put her money on the new one she had bought, anyway it's a 1999 super clean with ac/heat,shower/bath, water heater. There's alot more but anyway here are the pic's that I have.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mark13;1028515 said:


> That there's an R.V.
> 
> Ya, I couldn't decide on what I wanted for my next vehicle so I figured I'd just go all out and get that R.V. and and it would cover all my needs. .


that theres an rv lmao:laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

My 03 Cougar 30ft Fiver.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Mark13;1027952 said:


> I'm having trouble believing your grade %'s. That gravel looks pretty flat compared to things around it. And a 30% hill I think would be a bit much.


30 feet for every hundred feet? Nah, hell my dakota'd pull a D11 up that!!

jk

Nice campers everyone!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Now THAT's a Trailer!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

:salute:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Milwaukee;1027930 said:


> This was #5 camper trailers we have in 16 years of travel and it was #3 Ford trucks. It only 2 years old and we are replace that f250 with 2011 F250.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1028825 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Where your camper? Then don't post those pictures that you found on internet.

Well it have 300K miles so that mean it junk? Will Chevy with gas engine last that much and tow 15K pounds for daily?


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

Here's a few of our little family camper (it's a bit tight for me, the wife and two kids but it was cheap!)


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Milwaukee;1028913 said:


> Where your camper? Then don't post those pictures that you found on internet.
> 
> Well it have 300K miles so that mean it junk? Will Chevy with gas engine last that much and tow 15K pounds for daily?


yea i think a Chevy 8.1 with the Allison would pull that much weight daily and would probably last that long if maintained.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Milwaukee;1028913 said:


> Where your camper? Then don't post those pictures that you found on internet.
> 
> *
> Well it have 300K miles so that mean it junk? Will Chevy with gas engine last that much and tow 15K pounds for daily?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

albhb3;1028999 said:


> Milwaukee;1028913 said:
> 
> 
> > Where your camper? Then don't post those pictures that you found on internet.
> ...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;1028913 said:


> Well it have 300K miles so that mean it junk? Will Chevy with gas engine last that much and tow 15K pounds for daily?


Do you think GM truck's are really bad enough that they can't do anything at all without breaking or having some sort of trouble?

You always make sure everyone knows that Ford seems to be the worlds greatest truck without flaws and say that GM's have the frames break, have crappy ifs, can't handle any sort of a plow or a load in the bed, can't tow anything over 2,000lbs, and won't last more then then 25,000 mi before they are junk. Have you used enough GM pickups for enough time to know all of your bad information about them is true? Going by what you see on the internet and taking it as fact for any product from a company isn't real smart. You only hear about the "bad trucks" on the internet, not the thousands of others ones doing the same exact work without any trouble.

I've driven plenty of Fords and worked some of them pretty good and you don't see me bashing them all the time. Sure their 6.0 motor wasn't the best, I've driven a good 6.0 and continue to do so at work and I've plowed with a bad 6.0 that I wouldn't give to my worst enemy. I've also worked on plenty of Super duty's with a friend of mine that needed lots of expensive front end parts, how about Fords problem with oil pans rusting out, what about the rear pinion seals leaking, etc? In general I don't have a problem with Ford, they have their problems just like GM and Dodge truck's do. It's just the nature of things being created by humans, it's not going to be 100% perfect all the time. We don't always need to hear how amazing Ford trucks are and how we are dumb if we would ever consider to buy anything else. Here in this great country we have the choice to buy whatever we want, we don't need you to be shoving Fords apparent greatness in our face all the time.

(I'm off my soapbox now)


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok lets start this thread over



Campers, pop-ups, tear drops, motor homes, let's see some pictures


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

bacwudzme;1029043 said:


> Ok lets start this thread over
> 
> Campers, pop-ups, tear drops, motor homes, let's see some pictures


what about tents? cuz i just like looking at the nice vehicles, but when i go camping i sleep in a tent. (the cots hurt the back after 2 nights on them. :yow!::yow!:

wasent able to find any pictures on the computer so i just got one off the internet, this is my new tent, even has a pet den, except mine is blue instead of green, or teal or w/e color that is.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Milwaukee;1028913 said:


> Where your camper? Then don't post those pictures that you found on internet.
> 
> Well it have 300K miles so that mean it junk? Will Chevy with gas engine last that much and tow 15K pounds for daily?


Oops Sorry didnt notice it was an all mighty FORD...They Never Break...


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i think Milwaukee is more put out that you laughed at his pic of his trailer then anything else. some nice trailers on here


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Averysdad;1028996 said:


> Here's a few of our little family camper (it's a bit tight for me, the wife and two kids but it was cheap!)


hey, that is a nice little trailer, and i bet you don't have to take out a loan to haul it around either. i used to have a nice little trailer like that, well put together and solid, and sure beat sleeping on the ground. (not that there is anything wrong with that ajslands)


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

ajslands;1029068 said:


> what about tents? cuz i just like looking at the nice vehicles, but when i go camping i sleep in a tent. (the cots hurt the back after 2 nights on them. :yow!::yow!:
> 
> wasent able to find any pictures on the computer so i just got one off the internet, this is my new tent, even has a pet den, except mine is blue instead of green, or teal or w/e color that is.


Nice tent. This is not my tread to change But I suppose if your a camping enthusiest post up the pics.

In this thread, people shouldnt be *****en about what hauls what. I like campers,camping and the great outdoors. So lets talk and look at campers and camping! If you dont like camping you havent been with the right people!!!!


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Here we go, the Big Rolling Turd- 1978 Terry Taurus. Weighs a little over 5,000 Lbs.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Make sure you don't set the bacon on fire on the grill under the awning and try to put the bacon grease fire out with water. My awning has a black mark under it, no pics of it though, it washed off kind of, here is nother pick of the inside.
I bought the camper for $650


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

nothing wrong with that for $650 bucks, the axles are worth that


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

buckwheat_la;1029114 said:


> nothing wrong with that for $650 bucks, the axles are worth that


The air conditioner is worth that too. Everything works. I sleep great in it. HOT shower, don't get me wrong, it shows its age, but I have had a lot of fun with it, I go with my neighbor, they have 2 little girls, one is 4 and the other 6, and when they get their camper ready, it is always "ANDY ANDY WE'RE GOING CAMPING" Then I would say to them "I KNOW I"M GOING TOO" We would get sites next to each other. We always have a good time. 
Plus camping is MY time to get away from my family, I also take it up to my uncles house about an hour away from me, and sometimes going up there can start to become a chore so sometimes, I just need to get away, so I go to in the camper and watch tv. It's great.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Here it is in Myrtle Beach.








and in Bristol TN.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

A pic of our 1980 Glendale Glendette, and it's replacement - an '06 Jayco 31BHS. Picked it up last week out of NY.


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

This was given to me this past year. My grandfather bought it new and ive always harrassed him about buying it and then jus last year he said he wouldnt sell it to me but he will give it to me . He is a retired engineer from kodak so u can imagine the condition this thing is in. other than sunfading.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

here is my 28foot Jayco Jayflight

i finally got tired of camping on the hard ground so i bought my first trailer 18ft 1978 travelaire, then every weekend was repairing something on it, so i bought this one


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my 1999 21' Trailite. I like this camper. It is about 5000lbs and my truck handles it very well. It is a great little getaway for me and family when we go camping.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

mike6256;1029314 said:


> Here it is in Myrtle Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what happend to the awning, dont tell me we have another robin willams here and he hit a light post like on RV the movie

nice fifth wheel tho!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

oh i see, its not fully extended :whistling::whistling::whistling: "whistling:


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Kollerman;1032538 said:


> Here is my 1999 21' Trailite. I like this camper. It is about 5000lbs and my truck handles it very well. It is a great little getaway for me and family when we go camping.


So do you like camping in your driveway:laughing: thats pretty nice actually not having to crank it up


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

ajslands;1032559 said:


> what happend to the awning, dont tell me we have another robin willams here and he hit a light post like on RV the movie
> 
> nice fifth wheel tho!


lol the movie RV was funny

you do that so the awning does not collect water in the rain


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

ajslands;1032560 said:


> oh i see, its not fully extended :whistling::whistling::whistling: "whistling:


No  Had it dipped to keep a storm from rolling in and loading it with water while I was away.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Heres my old setup. I ended up going the boating route so I no longer have this rig. I do miss camping but time constraints were an issue. My boat is in the water during the season so it's easier to get away.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

what is that campground in a casino


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

our '94 36' class A on a ford frame w/460. 53k miles we bought it in '02 and use it maybe once a summer lol


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

albhb3;1033136 said:


> what is that campground in a casino


If your referring to my picture it's not a casino. That picture was taken in Emerald Isle, North Carolina. From where I was standing to take the picture there was a large dune to my back. The dune had stairs that led to a gazebo on top and another set down the other side to the Atlantic Ocean. The two pictures I have here show the view from each side of the gazebo.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

*Pirate Land*

Mike , Is that Pirate Land in Myrtle Beach ?


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Marek;1033572 said:


> Mike , Is that Pirate Land in Myrtle Beach ?


No it was Myrtle Beach Travel park.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Our ride and Myrtle beach 08


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*campers*

Ok, I'll restart this again because I just found it!

my partially remodeled 1985 wilderness camper.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*campers*

final interior with blinds and valances


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's mine...








The dog likes it...








Mines in the back








Mine on the left, 1980 Starcraft - Buddies on the right, 1974 Starcraft


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are some of our home away from home.

Our 89 King of the Road 28ft fifht wheel and dads 93 40ft Blue Bird Wanderlodge backed in on the lake shore of Lake Superior in Munising MI.










Our home away from home.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is the view out the door of the 5er looking out on Lake Superior.










And the sunsets.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

AndyTblc;1029109 said:


> Here we go, the Big Rolling Turd- 1978 Terry Taurus. Weighs a little over 5,000 Lbs.


That first picture looks like it was at Yankee Springs State Park??


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is one mine, I sold this one. We were just getting ready to leave for Brown County State Park......









Traded it for this....









Then bought this........









Sold the motorhome and bought this......









As you can see, I like to wheel and deal!! Find good deals, fix them up a bit, then sell them for a profit!!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is my parents 40' pusher.......









They have this one for sale, if anyone is looking...........


----------



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

you said tear downs right...lol 

1996 26'

ill get more pics or it from this year(my dad has the pics on his camera)((his camper))(we had to tear apart the rear end)(water damage)


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Mine as it looks today . Its a 09 jayco 31ss


----------

